# New to OB/GYN



## lapcpc1 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am new to ob/gyn coding and have a couple of questions.  

How do you code for a colpscopy (follow up to an abnormal pap)?  Looking for appropriate CPT code and diagnosis code.  

Thanks!


----------



## carafry (Mar 5, 2008)

*colpo codes*

There are a few different codes for colposcopies depending on what area was examined and whether or not a biopsy was done with it.  Read the procedure note and look at codes 57420, 57421, 57452 and 57454.  For the diagnosis, look at the pathology report from the pap to find out what the abnormality was.  The codes for these conditions are found in the 795.0_ and 622.__ sections.  Good luck!


----------

